
What project management / issue / ticket managent tool do you use? - mattwritescode
I am researching some alternatives to trac for my team. What project &#x2F; ticket &#x2F; issue apps do you use and why do you like or dislike it.<p>We are a team of 15 looking for something which is easy to use and track work loads.
======
MalcolmDiggs
Asana - Easy for non-technical folks to grok, all the features I need for non-
coding projects (like a marketing project for example)

Pivotal Tracker - More technical features specifically for software
development, steeper learning curve, good bug tracking.

Slack - Good for office-wide communication. Easy to use for everbody.

Bugherd - Bug tracking system which integrates into the user-facing components
of your web-app. Makes gathering feedback/bug-reports from the public very
easy.

------
andersthue
Do you use a special methodology (agile/scrum/timeblock) and need something to
fit that or are you running your project ad-hoc?

If it's a case of the latter then I would advise to look into adopting a
methodology and a systemized way of working before locking yourself into a
tool.

In my experience there is a big correlation between using a methodology and
having a solid foundation to build a solid business.

------
rayking
It is really worth looking at github if you have not seen it lately. There are
some big project running on it. There also newer product that are tightly
integrated, like [https://www.blossom.co/kanban-with-
github](https://www.blossom.co/kanban-with-github)

------
warewolf
Trello - Color coding on priority, fast notifications and easy to use.

Slack - Quick communication and easy integration to other apps/tools

------
AngeloR
Like: Fogbugz (small-ish team), Trello (small team)

Don't like: Jira, Whiteboard (like.. literally a whiteboard)

Want to try: Zenhub

~~~
ljk
what don't you like about jira?

~~~
andymurd
We use JIRA at work, and there are good and bad aspects.

My biggest peeve is that management always want to configure it to do time-
tracking. This makes engineers hate the tool and lie to it, making it useless
for bug tracking.

------
romanr
hiTask.com - manage tasks, projects in a team, your way.

------
lokio9
Basecamp

~~~
jesseg17
I'm not a big fan of Basecamp. I find lack of support for code snippets and
specific issue tracking make it inferior to GH Issues and Trello.

